# Perfect Sand



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

As some of you know. I've been looking to change my substrate to sand. Well I've found the perfect sand.

16 grate Silica sand.

It is awesome! It is an off white colored sand with minimal dust. You do have to rinse it though. This is just a tad bigger greate than pool filter sand. No need to worry about your filter sucking this up.

Perfect!

Pics to follow


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Pictures please!


----------



## sticky~rice (Dec 19, 2009)

any update on this?


----------



## slyman17 (May 23, 2003)

Where did you buy it? I would love to see pictures. Thanks.


----------



## duvan80 (Dec 25, 2009)

where can you buy the sand thanks


----------



## austinramirez (Aug 15, 2009)

you can buy the sand at lowes, i'm assuming its orange county silica sand that comes in 16,20,and 30 grit.I used 16 grit on my 100 gal, but i didn't like how the sand was gray, however it becomes brilliant white under my power compacts.Also, i read straight silica sand can bring about brown diatom growth, which it has also done for me where it gets more than an 1- 1 1/2 deep.other than that, easy to clean and $7 for 100 lbs


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

My sand was not Orange County brand. I forgot the name of the brand but that was not it. It is silica sand 16 grit. It was also labeled as blast sand.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks great Pitbully :thumb: Beautiful fish as well.


----------

